# Test Cypionate



## noob081 (Nov 30, 2016)

What is a fair black market value for a 10 ml vial of 250mg/ml of Test C?


----------



## Sully (Nov 30, 2016)

WTF kind of question is this? You seem to be trying to get yourself banned.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 30, 2016)

I think it's a fare question.
I had a huge debate with some guys on another private forum about this. 
I'd be curious to hear.

What makes it agains the rules is if you start naming brands-labs or leaving links.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 30, 2016)

Years ago gym price I paid 
100$ +  local for in hand.

Later driving to
Mexico getting it myself i paid 25$

A distributor buying cases will also get a better buy then the end user buying personal use
(Some cases


----------



## custom creation (Nov 30, 2016)

If you are in the game and you know the right people $35-$50 
  If your a newbie $150 a bottle like the rest of us vets had to! Lol!


----------



## aon1 (Nov 30, 2016)

custom creation said:


> If you are in the game and you know the right people $35-$50
> If your a newbie $150 a bottle like the rest of us vets had to! Lol!






Fuck that I'll convert cattle juice before I pay buck fifty a vial....lol


----------



## gkn525 (Dec 2, 2016)

I remember those green cartridge synovex&finaplex pellets that u had to keep refrigerated.both were very easy to convert in the 90's


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 2, 2016)

Fins carts last I seen were 100+ just for the pellets.
For some reason they went from 32$ one day to a 300% price increase


----------



## aon1 (Dec 2, 2016)

rAJJIN said:


> Fins carts last I seen were 100+ just for the pellets.
> For some reason they went from 32$ one day to a 300% price increase



The tren pellet prices are pretty bad now but the test pellets are still pretty cheap for now


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 2, 2016)

rAJJIN said:


> Years ago gym price I paid
> 100$ +  local for in hand.
> 
> Later driving to
> ...



:yeahthat:

But you also have to factor in where you are getting it from. Is the dosage correct, is the product actually what the label claims, is the seller legit, where is the product being made (gmp facility or someone's kitchen)?

For the average guy juicing low prices can come with low or even no quality!


----------



## GotTren? (Dec 3, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Fuck that I'll convert cattle juice before I pay buck fifty a vial....lol





I'm with you Bubba, as far as the question is concerned you get what you pay for in this game. But 150$ that's someone that don't like you very much or is bulking and needed to by some steak lol


----------



## SuperWLB (Dec 28, 2016)

*Test Quest*

50 YO Male on TRT for years(6) through Rejuve Clinic. Tired of $225 a month for 10ml cyponate. I am good with 400 ml a week to maintain. Includes Arithmodex, supplies and blood work. I can monitor this myself. Have had blood poisoning through garbage oversees in the past. Anyone that can help?


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 30, 2016)

superwlb your taking 400mgs a week for trt? that sounds really high bud!


----------



## custom creation (Dec 30, 2016)

That's very high!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Dec 30, 2016)

That's not TRT that's called a cylcle. Lol....AR....


----------



## AR-15 (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh and to the original question. Ive seen young and older dudes pay $100 - $150 for a "Name Brand" bottle of Test. If your a snake and have gear that is made by any well known company you can basically make a killing on the guys that know nothing about juice and think that if its made by a "real" Company then its golden and they will pay just about anything. I see it all the time. I steer clear of that whole circle cause its just a bunch of accidents waiting to happen....AR....


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 30, 2016)

I paid over a bill per bottle for 10ml bottles of 250 test e, 200mg Tren A and 200mg Mast E. Than a bill for 150 10mg Anavar. All from a local source that was supposedly pharm grade years ago.


----------



## sodzl (Jan 2, 2017)

I had an argument with the guy on another form. He swore that you can get a bottle of test for $20 anywhere in the United States. The funny thing was he wasn't even American


----------



## cybrsage (Jan 4, 2017)

It is*something like $40 a bottle at the pharmacy*with a script.  Use that as a reference for all other prices.


----------



## SuperWLB (Jan 4, 2017)

My T-Levels were at 50% of what they should be. I have been on 1cc of T200 cyp twice a week for going on 3-4 years. taking x2 1mg Anastrozole a week. My doc just pushed me down to 1.5cc every week due to my cholesterol. Interestingly I remembered it was AlinShop that gave me blood poisoning several times a decade ago. I am somewhat of a beast, relatively speaking. Still squatting 550 and benching 325 at 50, and look like I'm 30. i would like to stay here but financially difficult. 5'9, 215, 15-18%bf. Willing to try AShop if that's the thing to do, but the packaging from Alin was highly questionable. Stay with my Doc?


----------



## SuperWLB (Jan 4, 2017)

Rejuve Clinics won't write just a script and I have no insurance or primary phys.


----------



## SuperWLB (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Natast19 (Jan 4, 2017)

what are your t levels at when your doc tests you? my levels when i 1st got on trt were 251 and i only started at 200 mgs a week for the 1st two months and went to 100 mgs after my labs came back from my 2nd blood test. that was when i was in my mid 30's. now at 40 i only do 150 mgs a week. and thats just cuz i like to run it a tad bit higher than needed.


----------



## AR-15 (Jan 4, 2017)

I hate to be the board DickHead here but WTF SuperWLB? You offer absolutely nothing to the original question and you somehow throw in a bunch of bullshit about yourself which makes no sense. Your going to a rejuvenation clinic but they won't write you scripts. Then your Doc lowered your dosage but you have no Doc? And in between all that Bullshit you somehow find a way to slam a Source who is highly respected and has been as long as I can remember. Again WTF? You can't blame a source for blood poisoning. Lol Especially him. Maybe I'm way off here but IMO you can take your 4 posts and go somewhere fucking else. Just saying....AR....


----------



## AR-15 (Jan 5, 2017)

Here I'll bump this so maybe someone will delete the bullshit....AR....


----------



## SuperWLB (Jan 7, 2017)

ar. In your infinite wisdom, and apparent rage, Rejuve Clinics assign a doctor to you to write your script and review your blood work, but you have to get your supplies through their clinic. If Alin is a respected supplier, sending product in aromatic packets, I'm sure it is just my not knowing how to properly administer. I assumed it was questionable product due to site infections and blood poisoning, I could be wrong, and so could you. Don't go giving yourself a heart attack, or similar, getting yourself so worked up over a simple, honest group of questions.


----------



## slide (Jan 7, 2017)

For the price test cyp 250...$30-50 I'd guess is "fair". Sometimes you can find deals/specials from folks...but, my best advice would be to only use those trusted (that seems obvious, but the application doesn't seem to happen as often as it should). 

Re: Alin...that is probably one of the most known/respected names in the game.

-s


----------



## AR-15 (Jan 9, 2017)

Well maybe you can explain to me and my Infinite Wisdom how naming and slamming a well respected source in your extremely intelligent response offered anything worth while. And thank you for explaining to me how Rejuve clinics work and how they have kept you beastly all these years. I'm looking forward to learning all you know and can offer about training and AAS in your future posts. I'm sure you carry a vast knowledge of each. Also Thank you for learning the most basic rules of this board and please continue to enlighten all of us....AR....


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 17, 2017)

$25-35...I've paid $200 for a 20ml 250mg/ml vial over the summer but I was extremely limited to my access. After learning how the game's played from 2005 and on it's rare I'll pay more than $35 for ugl.


----------



## noob081 (Feb 24, 2017)

Im buying local. $90 for Test and Tren. Fair and gains have been very nice coupled with 6 days a week in gym for 1-2 hours lifting per day lol.


----------



## mbell4377 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'd never pay over $50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob081 (Apr 13, 2017)

I am taken care of now. This was the best thing that could have happened as I discovered real gear as a result of it.


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes no more then $50


----------



## gogotren (Apr 13, 2017)

If your asking this question seriously you should pay $100 for 10ml of test. Black mkt could be a gym sale or purchase from web... huge difference. Gym price is $60-100. If its a web purchase you need to consider price with ETA and quality received.


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 22, 2017)

I pay $10 from CVS pharmacy. However I never once bought on the street. I went online and dug around until I found sources myself. I'm not one to tell people my business either so I never want strangers in the gym knowing what I do.


----------

